# AutoCAD 05 - Bemaßung einstellen



## JoPe (19. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Bauplan mit AutoCAD 2005 gezeichnet.

Jetzt suche ich einen spezielln Bemaßungsstil. Ich weiß wie man einzelne Strecken (von Punkt zu Punkt) bemaßt.

Ich suche aber nach einer Methode um die im Anhang gezeigte Bemaßung zu erzielen.

Dazu folgende Fragen:  (siehe Foto im Anhang !)
A: Wie kann ich erreichen, dass der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen "Bemaßungsreihen" gleichmäßig, z.B. 1 cm ist ?

B: Was muss ich einstellen, damit auf allen Seiten des Gebäudes die Bemaßung den gleichen Abstand zum Objekt (Gebäude) hat ?

C: Kann ich den Schriftstil so einstellen, dass die Zehntel-Zentimeter-Angabe als Hochzahl erfolgt ?


Ich hoffe ich habe  mich richtig ausgedrückt. Ich bin nämlich erst AutoCAD Anfänger.


Vielen Dank für alle Hinweise !



Viele Grüße
JoPe


----------



## Zinken (19. September 2007)

Format - Bemaßungsstil.
Dort gibt es zB. Einstellungen für "Abstand vom Ursprung" und "Basislinienabstand". Wenn Du dann Deine Bemaßung mit den Funktionen "weiterführende Bemaßung" und
"Basislinienbemaßung" (alle in der Bemaßungs-Palette zu finden) aufbaust, haben die Linien automatisch den eingestellten Abstand zueinander.
Mit aktivierter Spurverfolgung (POLAR) brauchst Du bei der ersten Bemaßung einer Kette dann nur die beiden Punkte anzuklicken, in die entsprechende Richtung zu ziehen
bis die Hilfslinie erscheint und dann Deinen gewünschten Abstand von den Punkten einzutippen. Anschließend machst Du mit weiterführender Bemaßung und Basislinien-
bemaßung (für die darüber/darunter liegende Maßkette) weiter.

Das Ganze wird natürlich auch in der Hilfe erklärt unter Konzepte / Bemaßungen und Toleranzen.


----------



## JoPe (19. September 2007)

... Ok, dankeschön !

Aber leider scheitere ich, wenn ich weiterführende Bemaßung oder Basislinienbemaßung anklicke. Dann kommt die Nachricht:
"Weiterzuführende Bemaßung wählen:
Linear-, Koordinaten- oder Winkelbemaßung erforderlich."
Welchen Befehl muss ich dann eintippen ? Ich habe in dieser Version leider keinen "dynamischen" Mauszeiger ?

Bei den Einstellungen kann ich noch rumspielen.

Ist es möglich einzustellen, dass bei ausreichend Platz die Zahl "ganz normal" ausgeschrieben wird (z.B. 18,175) und bei Platzmangel einfach mit Hochzahlen  (z.B.88^5 anstatt 0,885)


MfG
JoPe


----------

